# Black Pacu



## Oneshot (May 16, 2006)

Quick question for you guys and gals. Where can I find a Black Pacu for sale? None of the pet stores around have heard of them and I cant find anything online. Anyone have any idea where to start?


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Oneshot said:


> Quick question for you guys and gals. Where can I find a Black Pacu for sale? None of the pet stores around have heard of them and I cant find anything online. Anyone have any idea where to start?


From what I understand they're pretty rare, maybe check the classifieds on MFK. You are aware that they get over 3 feet long right?


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i thought that the pacus turn black.......and no such thing







........hmmmmm

all of the pictures i have seen of adult pacus, were black in color


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Black pacu's are more elongated and have a distinctive protruding lower jaw.

Black pacu at 43"


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Freshwater General Discussion*_


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

waste of time if you ask me......rate with a pleco......useless.......IMO


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

What's wrong with pleco's?


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

thats a huge pacu


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

if you find one, where do you plan on housing that beast???


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

yea someone sent me a pic of a black pacu at like 3 feet, ugliest thing ive ever seen in my life... scary actually, PM if you wanna see


----------



## bigman8258 (Aug 23, 2004)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=132854 this guy is giving some away...


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Those are red belly's not blacks.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Snake_Eyes said:


> What's wrong with pleco's?


You gotta forgive those that do not know what they are talking about


----------



## Oneshot (May 16, 2006)

I've tried all the pet stores in my area noone has ever even heard of a black one. And alot of the online stores as well dont carry them







Anyways I've got one red right now bout 3-4" and want a black one cuz this one looks lonely lol. I'll be getting my own house within a year so I'll have a 3-400 gallon by then. Right now I just have a little 60 for them to grow up in.


----------



## dodgybob (Apr 18, 2006)

Oneshot said:


> I've tried all the pet stores in my area noone has ever even heard of a black one. And alot of the online stores as well dont carry them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Call Fish Haven in Escondido CA he may ship??

I saw a black pacu 5" today


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Oneshot said:


> What's wrong with pleco's?


You gotta forgive those that do not know what they are talking about








[/quote]

Can we rephrase that to "huge common plecos are a waste"...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

GT45FD3S said:


> What's wrong with pleco's?


You gotta forgive those that do not know what they are talking about








[/quote]

Can we rephrase that to "huge common plecos are a waste"...
[/quote]
That's still subjected to personal opinion: some may see Commons as a waste (I can see why), others will even set up a 2-3 meter tank just for them (I can also see why).
Statements like "Fish X is crap/waste/useless/{whatever_opinion}" are useless to begin with - they are personal opinions, not facts or even help/useful advice.


----------



## colt (Apr 16, 2006)

Oneshot said:


> I've tried all the pet stores in my area noone has ever even heard of a black one. And alot of the online stores as well dont carry them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You would be better off with a few Silver Dollars or Red Hooks as tankmates if you're worried about him being lonely. That is better than another Pacu


----------

